# Sidewalk Equipment Operator needed



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We are in need of an operator for our sidewalk route in Grand Rapids, MI. Approximately 5 hours work per event. Knowledge of operating a skidsteer preferred. PM me if you are interested or know of an interested party.


----------

